# Senior Citizens tip BEST!



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

All others are scum. Only the elderly and a select few others have the tipping gene. I can almost count on 5-10$ from older white men. Older women, less often. 

5 Uber rides today. 5 Lyft rides today. 1 tip = 5$ from seniors.

Seniors rule.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

white men 40 and up are nearly a sure thing in my experience


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seniors, especially folks that are new to rideshare frequently come through. Too bad I don't see a lot of them.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

All the senior rides I get are requested through other people, either their kids, their doc's office, grandmas r us (or wtf it's called), etc. So, no tips. Just the pleasure of folding and unfolding their walkers.
Middle-aged folks, OTOH, often tip, as Dan pointed out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

White men over 40 are trained by the Government to hand their money out.

" Government Mule"

The most Highly Taxed in the Land.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

Huh?! Except for Gogo Grandparent. That’s always short trips, extra work and zero tips.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

May88 said:


> Huh?! Except for Gogo Grandparent. That's always short trips, extra work and zero tips.


That's it!. I couldn't remember the name. No tips.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I was tipped four macadamia nuts, still in shells, from an old guy I dropped off. He had a macadamia tree in his front yard. I accepted them and ate them later. I like macadamia nuts.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I was tipped four macadamia nuts, still in shells, from an old guy I dropped off. He had a macadamia tree in his front yard. I accepted them and ate them later. I like macadamia nuts.


I got a rock.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

I get 5$ from seniors going to airports. I'm in South Florida, we have retired NYers. They tip. NYers have a worldly class.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> That's it!. I couldn't remember the name. No tips.


 That company actually texted me mid-route once and said -Do not accept tips from this passenger. :bored: SMH


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

May88 said:


> That company actually texted me mid-route once and said -Do not accept tips from this passenger. :bored: SMH


lol like we're going to adhere to that


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

My mom took an uber, short $8 ride. She said the guy was shocked she tipped him. They are use to tipping cabs,so it becomes second nature to them.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> My mom took an uber, short $8 ride. She said the guy was shocked she tipped him. They are use to tipping cabs,so it becomes second nature to them.


_"They are use to tipping cabs,so it becomes second nature to them."_

Conversely, millennials are Not accustomed to tipping
Subsequently those 75 million customers and the majority of our passengers
Don't Tip.

Please don't reply "that's because they're in debt with college loans"
My FT job is selling high ticket items, millennials are the majority of my customers and they BUY. Cars, houses & Boats
Don't believe the media
They speak of a small percent of millennials
The majority of educated professional level millennials are doing $JUST FINE$


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't really see an increase of tips from seniors. As mentioned above, the 3rd party app doesn't tip... The last senior guy gave me $2 for an airport trip. He even announced that he was leaving his unfinished can of diet soda in the back for me... Thanks, I would be happy to throw your junk away for you. He had money, expensive house, and was on his way to Maui.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CDP said:


> All others are scum. Only the elderly and a select few others have the tipping gene. I can almost count on 5-10$ from older white men. Older women, less often.
> 
> 5 Uber rides today. 5 Lyft rides today. 1 tip = 5$ from seniors.
> 
> Seniors rule.


That's not my experience. I've never seen a pattern. Most of my tips are unexpected.


----------



## VictorZ (Jan 2, 2019)

Sad to see elders exploitation openly celebrated... desperation must be real...


----------

